# kelly moore vs. sherwin williams...



## markusa (May 23, 2009)

I newer used SW paints before.Interested in any info about SW int/ext primers. Thanks.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

GotoyourlocalsherwinwiliamsstoreandtalktomanagerorrepTheycangiveyoucrossoversThanksforpostingatPT


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Gotoyourlocalsherwinwiliamsstoreandtalktomanagerorrep. Theycangiveyoucrossovers
> ThanksforpostingatPT


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

:cowboy: yep thats about how fast they speak....... perfect reply :thumbsup:


----------

